# Giro Gauge Cycling Shoes



## krinksta (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone here try out Giro's new Gauge shoes yet? What are your thoughts on them? Thanks


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the look cool, have nice features, look like a good sole. the were a frontrunner when i was looking for new shoes. that said i think they are just too new to get any good reviews. in the end i went with spec bg 120 trail shoes cuz i got em for a smoking deal and everyone who has worn them raves about them.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Tried them on, and am really impressed by the fit. I have been trying to get Sidi's to work for awhile, but I find that I am always slipping out of the heel pocket. Not an issue with the Giro. Similar toebox width as the regular Sidi Fit. A bit wider than Shimano or PI. I'd be curious how the grip on the bottom hold up to wet rock.


----------



## krinksta (Jan 1, 2011)

Just ordered mine today from REI. Hopefully they feel comfortable. Thanks for your input!


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

The sizing chart on the Giro web site makes it look like the shoes run a little big. Does anyone have any experience with the sizing?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

knl2stl said:


> The sizing chart on the Giro web site makes it look like the shoes run a little big. Does anyone have any experience with the sizing?


I'd say that the Euro size is appropriately listed. To me it seems rather similar to Sidi, Shimano, PI, and others that I have tried that are natively Euro sized.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^so you have them now? any ride time on them/ peliminary review?


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

I've been wearing a pair of Gauges practically every day since I got them at REI during the 20% off over a month ago.

My initial reaction was, don't try these shoes on unless you have the money to buy them, because you won't want to take them off. The upper is extremely comfortable.

Aside from the comfort, which is exceptional, I'm concerned about the durability. While the toes of my 2 1/2 year old Spez's are nothing but thoroughly scuffed, the "scuff guard" on the toes of the Giro's are showing some unusual signs of wear. I can look down when I'm riding and see the frayed material sticking out from the toes. I can't imagine how this wear is taking place, and it may be some sort of "cosmetic layer" over a more durable scuff guard that is shredding, but only time will tell. In the meantime, it does nothing for the appearance of the shoes.

The yellow layer on the tread, which I understand is supposed to offer superior traction (that's what I have tires for), is also wearing very fast, although I very seldom walk in my cleats.


----------



## kermit_xc (Nov 16, 2007)

krinksta said:


> Anyone here try out Giro's new Gauge shoes yet? What are your thoughts on them? Thanks


I just had to replace my SIDIs (buckle screw socket got stripped) and since over the past few years this was the 2nd pair of SIDIs I said enought with that BS - not paying $200+ on shoes that don't last 3 seasons ... anyhow - saw the GIROs and picked them up ... just came back from a quick 1.5h ride and have to say that they feel amazing!!!. The buckle/strap mechanism feels much more confident than the SIDIs ... sole is very stiff, fit is great ... I keep it posted within next weeks once I put some miles on them


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree, don't try them on unless you don't mind spending the money, they are by far the most comfortable bike shoes I've ever had the pleasure of wearing. I too am concerned about the toe cap, but if you buy them from REI they come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee, so you can return them if there is ever an issue. Sizing is right on, though maybe I went to the larger of the two sizes I was in between.


----------



## immortal1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I picked up a pair late summer. I was impressed with other Giro products, so thought that they would be of similar quality. They are very comfortable. But, I've found the soles are on the soft side and, in general, the shoes don't breathe well....at least for me. I regularly have to stuff them with newspaper or pull the insert out, open the tongue and let them dry in the sun. I had a pair of Adidas cycling shoes, previously, and didn't have that issue at all. So, thought that I would try Mavic's next or maybe Sidi. Any suggestions?


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

*Update?*

I am finally tossing the Sidi's (amazing durability, but not very comfortable to me) and now deciding between Giro Guage and Specialized Pro MTB. Both are super comfortable compared with Sidi's, so it may come down to durability. Can any of you who have tried the Guages provide an update on how they are holding up?


----------



## immortal1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm probably going to replace my Gauge's with a pair of Mavic Chasms. The Gauges are well-constructed and appear to be very durable (minus the soft soles), but I've found that they don't breathe well.


----------



## nurseman (Feb 27, 2009)

northwave makes some great shoes. comfortable and breath very well. Plus their customer service is excellent


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

As I said before, based on my experience, the cover on the scuff guard over the toe of the shoe is an obvious design flaw. It started shredding immediately, and looked like hell. I just trim it as it frays to reveal what appears to be a very stout scuff guard underneath. It's mostly gone now. They should've just left the cosmetic layer off.

The toe of the sole also continues to wear very fast, and I probably walk in my cleats less than the average person. Probably the result of the "grippy" rubber thing, which I frankly don't understand. I wasn't buying river booties.

Otherwise, the upper is showing no sign of wear, and is as comfortable as ever. The buckle is also superior to what is on my Spez BG Pros, both in function and durability.

I've worn them almost every day for 6 months.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

getbusyliving said:


> I am finally tossing the Sidi's (amazing durability, but not very comfortable to me) and now deciding between Giro Guage and Specialized Pro MTB. Both are super comfortable compared with Sidi's, so it may come down to durability. Can any of you who have tried the Guages provide an update on how they are holding up?


just returned pair of specialized pros today! (luckily i hadn't mounted cleats) i could loosen inside of buckle strap by moving my ankle up and down. the strap on non ratchet side is not permanently mounted and WILL come loose:madman:. last years model was held in with screw well...not this years! tried the gauge and privateer and liked them,very comfy

not as roomy of toe box and slightly shorter length than specialized ( giro has a high volume version also)
also didn't seem as ventilated as others had mentioned but this was just tryin them on in store so hard to tell codes look nice but $280


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

Just got the Giro Codes,Love them!
Same $ as specialized pros. But shop had 20% off shoes. So saved $50👍

FYI
The fit is a little tighter all around for the same size specialized shoes.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

These shoes are great for stifness and they fit great... 

However I am having a problem with pain from my cleat area coming through. Making my foot sore..... 
I installed some harder type soles that I bought at REI. THey have helped some... BUt I would not expect this out of new shoes. My cheapo Scott Pro's seemed better...


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

need4gforce said:


> ... However I am having a problem with pain from my cleat area coming through. Making my foot sore.....
> ... My cheapo Scott Pro's seemed better...


I have no idea how stiff your previous shoes were, but are you sure that your discomfort is not the result of not being accustomed to such a stiff sole?

Not an expert opinion, but depending on what kind of soles you're used to, your pedalling technique (like, how much you're accustomed to extending your foot), etc., it's not hard to imagine that if the stiffness is possibly straining the connective tissue in the bottom of your foot, it just might be presenting pain in that area. Just a thought ... , but I'd be careful if it seemed to be getting worse. Seems a nasty place to get an overuse injury.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

The insoles on the codes "custom" mold to your feet. That's the "supernatural fit"
Basically they just wear- in. I do remember thinking, these could be more comfortable! But now after about 800 mi. On them. I don't think they could be more comfortable for ME. 

Also just a suggestion. The higher arch you use in the insole the less weight is Placed on the ball(cleat area) of foot. Have you tried all of the supplied arch inserts that came with shoe?


----------



## springer912 (Jul 22, 2011)

Any new updates . thinking aboutebuying the white and blk 2013


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

springer912 said:


> Any new updates . thinking aboutebuying the white and blk 2013


Having worn my Gauges for a couple of years, a few things occur to me:

1) These are still wicked comfortable shoes.
2) There is very little in the way of wear to the uppers, or most of the bottom of the shoe.
3) The front of the bottom of the shoes wears at an alarming rate, right into the carbon fiber plate. Not to mention, the nearly instantaneous wear on the fabric that covers the otherwise formidable toe guard. Mostly cosmetic, but it still looks awful.
4) The aforementioned is almost certainly why you don't see any follow-ups from all the reviewers that were so eager to try them when they first came out.
5) I also had a problem with the buckle on both shoes. The edge that bites into the ridges in the strap, and pulls it through the buckle got deformed to the point that I could no longer tighten the strap. Once I figured out what was going on, I straightened those edges with fine pliers, and they work fine. Not unlike straightening a bent tooth on a derailleur pulley. Still, not what you expect from $200+ shoes.

I also own a pair of Trans, and recently picked up an almost brand new pair of Codes for $100, and that, I consider to be money well spent. The Codes will be my I'm-positively-not-putting-a-foot-on-the-ground-during-this-ride shoes.

Bottom line, imo, these are fine shoes - just not nec. for the money, and that's only because of the durability issue. On the other hand, the wear issues so far are not such that they affect comfort or functionality, so the comfort and features might very well be worth it to you, depending on your rate of wear, and how you feel about it.

If you look around, there's a good chance you'll find your size for far less than retail. If you do pay full retail, at least do it at your lbs, because I think you'll be doing someone a favor.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Agreed wholeheartedly with Garson. The shoes are great, comfortable, work well etc. As far as durability goes, mine are about 1-1/2 yrs old, and they still function well, but they are definitely pretty hammered. Also as Garson mentioned, they look far worse on the bottom than they do the top. All in all, good shoe but they don't last a really long time. Get em on sale.


----------



## springer912 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like I dont need to buy these. I was trying to find a good shoe that's white and blk around 200$

Any suggestions


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

springer912 said:


> Sounds like I dont need to buy these. I was trying to find a good shoe that's white and blk around 200$
> 
> Any suggestions


I almost bought the Gauges (and previously owned Sidi and Shimano) but due to conflicting reports about the Gauge I ended up buying Specialized (Pro MTB) for a change. They have been the most comfortable cycling shoe I've owned, and also the most durable. The top buckle/ratchet system is not perfect, but still these are my favorite shoes to date.

Check em out. The Pro version takes you over $200, but the Expert probably fits the same, and looks like it still has carbon sole.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Thinking about getting a pair of Gauges. I'm hoping that Giro has fixes on some of the issues that came up in the past 2 years. Not sure what I like in Shimano, and trying to find something from Specialized will be very difficult.


----------

